
Nabla containers: a new approach to container isolation - ingve
https://nabla-containers.github.io/
======
sj4nz
They are down to nine system calls, perhaps they can "pledge" the rest away
after the container bootstraps? I am thinking of what OpenBSD has been
designing:

[https://man.openbsd.org/pledge.2](https://man.openbsd.org/pledge.2)

------
blakespot
I read that as...never mind.

~~~
mikerg87
Yeah. That name is ..... unfortunate

